
Famous 'Invisible Gorilla' trick vid gets sequel - dreemteem
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/12/son_of_the_invisible_gorilla/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
If you're interested in this there have been several submissions of pretty
much exactly the same thing:

<http://searchyc.com/change+blindness>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1060762>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020494>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020405>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=995513>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152842>

I'm pretty sure I also first saw this gorilla follow-up here on HN, but I
don't have time to track it down.

